# Old Polk Audio Mobile Monitor speakers



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

I have an old set of Polk Audio Mobile Monitor MM 3055 separates. I had them installed in a previous system and was very happy with them. Does anyone know what current speakers would be comparable to them?
The midrange is the MM 5510 and tweeter is the MM 3000


----------

